
Beyond Meat is a $550M brand and is winning over meat-eaters - jseliger
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/01/21/how-bill-gates-backed-vegan-beyond-meat-is-winning-over-meat-eaters.html
======
est31
I think winning over meat-eaters is the key in the clean meat technology. Even
if you become a vegan or vegetarian, others will still consume a growing
amount of meat. Harassing meat eaters isn't the solution. The solution is to
give them an alternative that's at least as good. "Good" from the perspective
of a meat eater here, not from a vegan/vegetarian perspective. And here, clean
meat is the solution.

I don't think that meat should ever be banned but we should raise the legal
bar of animal husbandry to ethical levels, once clean meat becomes effective
enough.

~~~
mattmg83
I'm a meat eater that's being won over by Impossible Burger. I could seriously
consider going entirely meat free if a few other meat and fish alternatives
came about that are as good.

